# Acura MDX in the snow?



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2010)

Have been looking for a used people mover that drives well in snow.. by people mover i'm talking about an SUV that can hold 8 passengers.

Found a used Acura MDX that is interesting. We had a Honda Pilot (cheap ver of MDX) in 2003-2005 and i was less than impressed with how it handled snow driving.   Anyone drive a recent MDX and have an opinion on how it does in snow?


----------



## gladerider (Jan 12, 2010)

don't know what year mdx you are looking at but my friend's 2009 is great in snow. i doubt 8 adults in that car though. my friend takes his mdx for weekend trips with us. his family of 4 with 2 kids and 2 adults needed a thule rack for his equipments. much smaller than my 2005 pilot. my pilot does great in snow. i drove through 6-12 inches of snow couple years ago going up to stowe no problem. i did have new michelin tires, though.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2010)

That would be tight squeeze. If you plan on hauling that many people, you'll probably want to look at something bigger...Suburban or Expedition.


----------



## roark (Jan 12, 2010)

minivan!


----------



## gladerider (Jan 12, 2010)

i took 2008 expedition ext from LA to tahoe. what an awesome car.


----------



## Masskier (Jan 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Have been looking for a used people mover that drives well in snow.. by people mover i'm talking about an SUV that can hold 8 passengers.
> 
> Found a used Acura MDX that is interesting. We had a Honda Pilot (cheap ver of MDX) in 2003-2005 and i was less than impressed with how it handled snow driving.   Anyone drive a recent MDX and have an opinion on how it does in snow?



I have a 2008 MDX and it is a great ski car.  However not for 8 passengers.  If you are going to have that many all the time you should go with a full size SUV  V's a Mid size.  I think the MDX is the best value in the mid size category .  Great performance, good gas miliage and good in the snow.  I do put on 4 snow tires in the winter.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 12, 2010)

I had my heart set on an Acura MDX but ended up with a Suburban.  Neighbor has 2 - haven't seen her have any issues so far in the snow over the years.  If I remember correctly, the MDXs we looked at (used but forget the years) had 3 rows of seats, but it was going to be a tight fit to fill them all.  Our Suburban has the 3 rows (3, 2, 2) AND has a nice trunk space (skis/boards go on the rack up top, but everything else easily packs in the back).


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2010)

Masskier said:


> I have a 2008 MDX and it is a great ski car.  However not for 8 passengers.  If you are going to have that many all the time you should go with a full size SUV  V's a Mid size.  I think the MDX is the best value in the mid size category .  Great performance, good gas miliage and good in the snow. * I do put on 4 snow tires in the winter.*



The people I know who own them do the same.   Like any 4,000+ pound midsize SUV, it's going to have marginal braking and cornering on a slippery surface with the stock tires.


----------



## playoutside (Jan 12, 2010)

Pilot is rated an 8 passenger, but the MDX is only 7.  I drive a pilot which seats 6 adults comfortably using last row seats, but not with ski gear.   There is really no storage left with that 3rd row open.  The MDX is narrower in the back, so would be even worse.  Agree the PIlot is not great in the snow...not bad, but not like a Suburban or Excursion.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2010)

playoutside said:


> Pilot is rated an 8 passenger, but the MDX is only 7.



good example of what happens with assumptions and internet shopping.  for some reason i had it in my head that, like the pilot, the MDX 3rd row sat 3 rather than 2.

guess the choice narrows further.

fwiw, family of 4 is most of usage. occationally 6 with equipment inside and  just want/need 8 (4 adults / 4 kids) in rare situations where there will be little equipment or it will be in a box on top.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2010)

i drove my partners expedition several times on long trips and found the seats were aweful, killed my back...coming from our volvo which as some of the most comfy seats in the industry


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2010)

GMC...I'm in a similar situation...we had the Nissan Armada which we LOVED, comfy, awesome in the snow, tons of cargo, but once we were putting in $100+/wk in gas we had to let her go....leased a Volvo XC70 wagon...clearly not enough room for a family of 4 even with a Thule box up top.....once lease is up we are looking at:

-GMC ACADIA
-MERCEDES R AND GL
-TAHOE/SUBURBAN
-YUKON
-ODYSEE

not many choices for the needs we have.....want the room of a full size but dont want the gas $$$$


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> GMC...I'm in a similar situation...we had the Nissan Armada which we LOVED, comfy, awesome in the snow, tons of cargo, but once we were putting in $100+/wk in gas we had to let her go....leased a Volvo XC70 wagon...clearly not enough room for a family of 4 even with a Thule box up top.....once lease is up we are looking at:
> 
> -GMC ACADIA
> -MERCEDES R AND GL
> ...



Not an AWD Sierra? Seems like if you've got the Odyssey on the list, that should be included.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 13, 2010)

Not a big fan of the styling on the Sienna, the Honda just looks more sporty....there is a stigma on the minivans, but man, are they functional.....we'll see, will all depend on what deals are to be had, may lease again or may buy..have to talk to the accountant...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 13, 2010)

looked at the Q7 yesterday, just wont be big enough.


----------



## soulseller (Jan 13, 2010)

Its all about the tires.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> GMC...I'm in a similar situation...we had the Nissan Armada which we LOVED, comfy, awesome in the snow, tons of cargo, but once we were putting in $100+/wk in gas we had to let her go....leased a Volvo XC70 wagon...clearly not enough room for a family of 4 even with a Thule box up top.....once lease is up we are looking at:
> 
> -GMC ACADIA
> -MERCEDES R AND GL
> ...



saw a lot of GMC ACADIAs on the road this past weekend. Will do a little research on that one..  i haven't had an American vehicle in 10+ years.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> saw a lot of GMC ACADIAs on the road this past weekend. Will do a little research on that one..  i haven't had an American vehicle in 10+ years.



I just bought a new Jeep last October and while American vehicles have come a long way, I still think the Japanese have the edge.


----------



## marcski (Jan 20, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Not a big fan of the styling on the Sienna, the Honda just looks more sporty....there is a stigma on the minivans, but man, are they functional.....we'll see, will all depend on what deals are to be had, may lease again or may buy..have to talk to the accountant...



Agreed about the functionality of a minivan. We were stuck up in Toronto for the holidays...after the guy tried to blow his balls off....that airport was a mess. We drove to Buffalo, to get a minivan. They gave us a Sienna. I have to say, that thing was huge..comfy and not bad to drive...and it wasn't even the awd.  6 hours and 15 mins with 2 stops from Buffalo Airport to Newark Airport.  But I still wont' get a minivan.  

The Acadia does look real nice. Anyone with realtime Beta on it?  My wife drives an MDX. Drives very nice...a little too stiff for me at this point. Man am I old. But very solid, reliable drive....haven't driven it in any real deep snow....but like others have commented, with the 3rd row up...there is barely any storage space left.  If that's what you want, I think you need a full sized truck.  But the Acadia does seem to be kind of in that in between size.  I still think our Jeep GC was the best vehicle I've ever driven in the snow...esp with the Hubs locked.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2010)

marcski said:


> Anyone with realtime Beta on it?



drjeff has one. I'm sure he can give some good insight on it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 20, 2010)

I looked at and drove the Arcadia and ended up buying a Envoy Denali.The Envoy was real nice except:The motor was undersized in my opinion and on hilly terrain it was constantly downshifting.That and I bought the Denali with a V-8 and all the bells and whistles(nav,dvd,onboard air compressor,etc) for $13,000 less.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 24, 2010)

stopped in and looked at the Yukon and Acadia today (luckily they were side by side on the showroom floor)  Acadia has more leg room between the driver/passenger seats and 2nd row than the Yukon, Acadia has a fold flat rear 3rd row offering more cargo room than the Yukon...the Yukon looks bigger, but there is more interior room in the Acadia.

Also saw Suburbans with 15k miles going for $30k and less.....and that was dealer pricing, so figure they have at least $4k in it...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 24, 2010)

What about the Volvo XC90?  Mrs Root just got one of those and I hate to admit it, but I like it better then my suv.  With a box on top, you could probably fit 7 in there.  Seems to ride like a tank...but she won't actually let me drive it yet. :lol:


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 24, 2010)

playoutside said:


> Pilot is rated an 8 passenger, but the MDX is only 7.  I drive a pilot which seats 6 adults comfortably using last row seats, but not with ski gear.   There is really no storage left with that 3rd row open.  The MDX is narrower in the back, so would be even worse.  Agree the PIlot is not great in the snow...not bad, but not like a Suburban or Excursion.



I have to say that my 2005 Honda Pilot has been awesome in snow.  I can usually navigate through snow better than those big 4WD raised pickups with $400 tires.  I could never afford a new one, so I got it certified used from Honda with a Honda warranty.

We take a family of 4 for weekends or weeks.  I use a Yakama on the roof for up to 8 pairs of skis & poles.  Careful packing can get a lot into a Pilot.  We were coming off of 15 years in various Chrysler mini-vans, so it was hard to find an SUV with enough room.  The Pilot seemed to have to most for us, plus that 3rd row of seats when necessary.

Here it is all packed up for the drive up for a week at the ski house:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 24, 2010)

i have the xc70 now, tons of issues with it, need a break from Volvo, also the xc90 not enough room between back of front seats and 2nd row and there is no option for 2nd row captains chairs.  We know excatly what we want, the configuration and right now the Acadia is fitting the bill.  Lease on the volvo isnt up till may so we have a bit of time to look at everything and make a decision.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2010)

speaking of Acura.  Does anyone else find their new line of Sedans to be completely hideous, especially when viewed from behind?


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have the xc70 now, tons of issues with it, need a break from Volvo, also the xc90 not enough room between back of front seats and 2nd row and there is no option for 2nd row captains chairs.  We know excatly what we want, the configuration and right now the Acadia is fitting the bill.  Lease on the volvo isnt up till may so we have a bit of time to look at everything and make a decision.


Did a check on this website...guess the XC70s don't have good reliability records, and the earlier 2000s are worse:

http://www.truedelta.com

I signed up there a while ago and I'm providing repair into on my S40.

You most likely made a good decision on going with a lease for the XC70.

When I look into a replacement for my Toyota Highlander I will be checking into US models...I'm getting the impression that American cars aren't as bad as they used to be.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 24, 2010)

hammer said:


> Did a check on this website...guess the XC70s don't have good reliability records, and the earlier 2000s are worse:
> 
> http://www.truedelta.com
> 
> ...



Interestingly enough, we have had no issues with XC70's.  However, my husband is a big guy (he's the "soccer mom" who chose that vehicle and drives it the most), but on long trips he's uncomfortable.  Will probably replace it with one of the American suv's being discussed here.  Leaning towards the Denali, mostly because I hate the Caddy's exterior.  I told him that the Caddy is only acceptable if it's an extremely exceptional deal.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 24, 2010)

i talked to my mechanic as i have to do the 80k service on my Audi and we got chatting about makes/cars/trucks.

He said in his experiecene, that the Chevy/GMC trucks are the most reliable..easy 200k, easy to work on..(like anything, there will be exceptions) but he favors american trucks over any others.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 24, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> I have to say that my 2005 Honda Pilot has been awesome in snow.  I can usually navigate through snow better than those big 4WD raised pickups with $400 tires.  I could never afford a new one, so I got it certified used from Honda with a Honda warranty.
> 
> We take a family of 4 for weekends or weeks.  I use a Yakama on the roof for up to 8 pairs of skis & poles.  Careful packing can get a lot into a Pilot.  We were coming off of 15 years in various Chrysler mini-vans, so it was hard to find an SUV with enough room.  The Pilot seemed to have to most for us, plus that 3rd row of seats when necessary.
> 
> Here it is all packed up for the drive up for a week at the ski house:




i have the same car and that trunk looks just like mine loaded up. haha. i have michelin pilot M/S (mud/snow) tires and i have no problem in snow.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'm getting the impression that American cars aren't as bad as they used to be.



They've made a nice turn around as of late. Granted, my Jeep isn't exactly "new", but I've been really happy with it.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> They've made a nice turn around as of late. Granted, my Jeep isn't exactly "new", but I've been really happy with it.



If you look at the Consumer Reports data, it appears that Ford cars have just about achieved parity with Japanese cars.   They don't have much positive to say about GM or Chrysler.   I tend to trust CR more than JD Power.   

I also tend to discount the "I've been really happy with it" method since it's only one data point.   I can say the same about the two Volkswagens I've owned for the last decade even though the reliability ratings for both cars have been below average.   I personally wouldn't buy an American SUV without putting a 100K extended warranty on it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> I have to say that my 2005 Honda Pilot has been awesome in snow.  I can usually navigate through snow better than those big 4WD raised pickups with $400 tires.



interesting. i had a pilot for 3 years and felt differently. could be the tires (stock, it was a lease and i wasn't putting $$ into it) or perhaps i just suck at winter driving.

i recall the day i decided it sucked in the snow. i was on Merritt Parkway in CT driving in a few inches of slushy snow, the road made a soft bend to the left but the pilot went straight, toward an overpass.. we recovered, not even a close call but still left me feeling like it wasn't the going to be a trusted snow vehicle.  we have a CRV now. wife misses the extra room but to me it feels like it handles snow better.

i now have fantasies of owning an Acadia....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 24, 2010)

most likley was the tires.  The tires that came on my armada were aweful and got aweful reviews on tirerack...i put BFG All Terrains on it and it was a world of differnce.  On my volvo xc70, its a lease, but the tires were wearing low (stock conti's that suck)...not many All Season tires avail for that car, so, not wanting to risk my family's life, i put $400 in snows on it...handles snow like a dream...when i turn the lease i'll sell the tires, if not, I know i kept my family safe throughout the winter and didnt settle for a substanadard tire..

Would you run a marathon in flip flops???  Tires make the differnce


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Tires make the differnce



no doubt. i had blizzacks on my saab and they transformed that car into a great snow machine. i started taking the saab instead of the pilot. it just doesn't hold as many people


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> interesting. i had a pilot for 3 years and felt differently. could be the tires (stock, it was a lease and i wasn't putting $$ into it) or perhaps i just suck at winter driving.
> 
> i recall the day i decided it sucked in the snow. i was on Merritt Parkway in CT driving in a few inches of slushy snow, the road made a soft bend to the left but the pilot went straight, toward an overpass.. we recovered, not even a close call but still left me feeling like it wasn't the going to be a trusted snow vehicle.  we have a CRV now. wife misses the extra room but to me it feels like it handles snow better.
> 
> i now have fantasies of owning an Acadia....



Did it have traction control and all that stuff?  Mine is running stock Goodyear Integrity tires that were new 12K ago.  Have I just been lucky or do I have mad driving skillz?...



SKIQUATTRO said:


> Would you run a marathon in flip flops???



No, but I might run it barefoot!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> speaking of Acura.  Does anyone else find their new line of Sedans to be completely hideous, especially when viewed from behind?



Yes.

But for me, it's the front ends. I can't stand them.

It's a shame because I was contemplating TSX or TL at one point before I went with my A4, and with how much I love my car and the new look of the Acura Sedans, I won't be going anywhere near them when it's time for a new vehicle.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2010)

Tires are so unbelievably under appreciated by the masses.

When you think about it they are the only part of the car that touches the road, which makes them responsible (at least in part) for: Acceleration, Braking, cornering, road noise, bad weather handling (rain, snow), feel on uneven pavement (bumps, potholes, grooved pavement, etc.)

Putting a good set of conditions appropriate tires on any car will have a more significant impact on the cars performance than almost any other mod you could do to a car.

People who spend a lot of money on a car only to go cheap on tires amaze me.

-w


----------



## gladerider (Feb 24, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Tires are so unbelievably under appreciated by the masses.
> 
> When you think about it they are the only part of the car that touches the road, which makes them responsible (at least in part) for: Acceleration, Braking, cornering, road noise, bad weather handling (rain, snow), feel on uneven pavement (bumps, potholes, grooved pavement, etc.)
> 
> ...



i agree. with all the winter driving we do on our pilot, one thing i don't cheap out on are the tires. IMHO, your life depends on it.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 24, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> Did it have traction control and all that stuff?  Mine is running stock Goodyear Integrity tires that were new 12K ago.  Have I just been lucky or do I have mad driving skillz?...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I might run it barefoot!



i'd ask the same question. my neighbor had a 2004 model and told me she hated the traction on it. before i bought my pilot in 2005, i told the dealer what she told me. the guy said that honda made quite a bit of change on their traction control between the 2004 and 2005 model. also, he told me that there are many pilots without 4x4 option. this is my 5th winter with it and i've had no problem. michelin M/S model is not easy to find. i had to order them, but i love them.


----------



## Treeskier (Feb 24, 2010)

I have 2004 MDX and love it. Do run Dunlap snow tires in the winter. It's a great car. For the first 148000 had all but not problems. Got 139000 out of the breaks! Un-heard of!  At 155000 I did have to replace the transition.   Common problem at that mileage. Something to take into account. Really comfortable to drive. Love the extras. My only complaint is that it has to small a gas tank. Great visibility. Had a Volvo Cross Country wagon before it. While it was really fun to drive it was a night mare on repairs. Was into the shop every other month. Would I buy another MDX probably! But my plan now is to run this one into the ground. Guess I have a good 100k left or 4 years.


----------



## DLE (Jan 18, 2012)

*2011 mdxin the snow*

We bought our Acura mdx in May, replacing a Ford Explorer 4 wheel drive that handled well in the snow..  I was concerned how the Acura all wheel drive would handle in the snow but had read reviews indicating good preformance.  We had our first VANCOUVER ISLAND SNOW FALL this week (Jan 2012) about 1 foot where we are, and I finally got to test it out.  We live in a hilly, switchback area and I was very happy with the vehicle. It has the tires it came with and I have had no trouble on the hills, up our long windy driveway and backing up to the carport. Every bit as good as the Ford Explorer and my husbands Toyota 4 wheel drive truck.  I am very happy with it.


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, A 2 yrs old topics resurrected.  I'll chimed in as I own a 2003 Honda pilot too.  I'm also a gearhead.

Pilot & MDX essentially the same.  Acura is a luxury brand of Honda.  They have the same engine and run on the same drivetrain.  Depend on the manufacturer year, you will get different technology.  Newer car get more improved technology.  

I bought my pilot brand new in 2003.  It was a decision between MDX or Pilot.  It was a no brainier decision as I save about 10k.  My pilot runs very well on snow. To make it run well in snow, first let loose the crappy OEM Goodyear tires and got a set of Michelin.  Then, enjoyed the snowy day.  My pilot has seen many nor'easter and ski trips.  I'm currently on my 2nd set of Michelin LTX.  140k on the odo and still run strong.  

Early pilot/MDX has transmission problem.  It's well known and if you sloppy on car maintenance, the transmission will wear out due to lack of lubricant.  Honda recalled the transmission and had a fix to the problem by adding additional pump to help circulate more tranny fluid.  if you owned an older model of Honda/MDX, please try to change the tranny fluid more often than the recommended timetable.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Chinalfr said:


> Wow, A 2 yrs old topics resurrected.  I'll chimed in as I own a 2003 Honda pilot too.  I'm also a gearhead.
> 
> Pilot & MDX essentially the same.  Acura is a luxury brand of Honda.  They have the same engine and run on the same drivetrain.  Depend on the manufacturer year, you will get different technology.  Newer car get more improved technology.


I didn't look it up but I'm pretty sure the Pilot and the MDX have two different all wheel drive systems(sh-awd for the Acura and VTM for the Pilot)


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea they are quite different, found this on the Pilot forum explaining the two

_There are quite a few difference actually...
VTM-4:
-Front wheel drive under normal driving
-Can transfer power to rear differential when needed, but power distribution is limited to front to rear and not side to side.
-Sends power to rear when needed (ie limited traction)
-Sends power to rear when accelerating at low speeds up to 18mph.
-Sends power to rear when in reverse
-Sends power to rear when diff lock is on and tranny is in D1 or D2 up to 18mph.

In short, the VTM-4 system is basically a traction enhancement system.

SH-AWD: Based on VTM-4
-Full time all wheel drive with front drive bias
-Can send up to 70% of torque to rear diff
-Can distribute up to 100% of the rear torque to one axle; to the outside rear to help rotate the vehicle when cornering and to the inside rear to offset an overstear situation.

Unlike VTM-4, SH-AWD is more than just a traction enhancement, it is capable of enhancing handling/cornering in addition to improving traction in low grip situations. Additionally, it acts as a traction control system by actively controlling the torque distribution to counteract undesirable vehicle dynamics/movement without the intrusiveness and power sapping of ABS based VSA/traction control._


----------



## marcski (Jan 19, 2012)

Chinalfr said:


> Wow, A 2 yrs old topics resurrected.  I'll chimed in as I own a 2003 Honda pilot too.  I'm also a gearhead.
> 
> Pilot & MDX essentially the same.  Acura is a luxury brand of Honda.  They have the same engine and run on the same drivetrain.



While they may be based on the same chasis, they have a very different road feel in my opinion.   They also have 2 completely different engines.  The MDX offers 50 more hp.  (300 v. 250). The AWD is I believe different as well as mentioned above. 

I can't speak for a Pilot, but the MDX does well in the snow, provided as people have said you have good rubber on it for winter.  However, our older MDX, 2008, got awful gas mileage.  Someone mentioned good mileage with an MDX, above???  I think not.  Our old 2000 Grand Cherokee got better mileage.  However, the wife got a new MDX last month, and the 2012 has a 6 spd tranny...which IMHO, offers a much smoother ride with improved mileage. (its still an suv).  I like the car...and it makes my wife happy, which is all the more reason to get one for me!  Oh, the new one offers a powered tailgait, too.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah..late to the party, realized this is a 2yo thread lol.  But a plug for the Toyota Sienna AWD van.  We have 3 kids and wanted an SUV, but also need 7/8 seats (drive 3hrs up/back to ski every weekend, with a small dog).  Looked at the SUVs with 3rd row, and they all take effort or something to get to the 3rd row.  We'd be using it all the time, and didn't want the hassle.  I swore I would never ever ever get a minivan, like hell on earth.  But when push came to shove, and we realized we needed a people and junk mover, we went to the dealer and checked out Sienna.  Once the salesman opened the hatchback, and I saw the cargo space (with the 3rd row up), we were sold.  We usually have 6 seats up, with 1/3 of the back row flat for skis.  We don't have or need a cargo box (but have a locker on mt. which saves some ski travel back/forth, but 95% of the time we have at least pair of skis in van).  It's a family room on wheels.  Didn't even consider the Honda, since we need AWD.

My first, and probably last Toyota ever, haven't been very impressed with the brand, but we'll run it into the ground and the kids will start flying the coop and we can go back to SUV.  BUT...it is the best purchase ever, we can stuff that thing with people and junk and dog comfortably.  And it handles awesome in snow, but we don't go 4 wheeling or anything, just on road.  Gas mileage is not bad.  If you can suck up your pride (lol) consider one.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I swore I would never ever ever get a minivan, like hell on earth.


Sounds just like my spouse...and with 2 kids we never had to consider a minivan. 8)


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Yea they are quite different, found this on the Pilot forum explaining the two
> 
> _There are quite a few difference actually...
> VTM-4:
> ...



I agreed that SH-AWD is difference than VTM-4.  But earlier (aka first gen) MDX use VTM-4 drivetrain too.  Later, Acura start to adopt SH-AWD to the 2nd gen MDX.  As I mention, newer car got newer technology.  I'm not surprised that newer pilot will be totally different than newer MDX.  There always a reason for paying 10-20k more.  You get quiet interior, more comfortable ride, more engine power and more technologies.  That's the reason, I'm choosing luxury car too.


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I didn't look it up but I'm pretty sure the Pilot and the MDX have two different all wheel drive systems(sh-awd for the Acura and VTM for the Pilot)



see my post above.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> Sounds just like my spouse...and with 2 kids we never had to consider a minivan. 8)



3rd kid pushed us over limit, could not have a friend in car w/o more seats.  Had a Cherokee before that, but got too tight in backseat, and before you know it, kids are as big as adults and the car feels cramped.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd say Highlander, but thats not just because I actually have a 2005 Highlander for sale right now ($13k OBO!).  I love it, its a great people mover that does amazingly in snow.  I bought it in 2008, and drove it through every snow storm we got that year to get first tracks.  Drove like a dream, the AWD system works great, has plenty of ground clearance, and room to seat 7 (the backseat is a bit tight for two adults, but its manageable).  And being a Toyota, maintenance has been a breeze.  Once I put on General Grabber tires on it at the end of last year, i was unstoppable in the snow.  The only reason I'm selling it now is I got a camper and needed a truck to pull it.  I dont have a family, was just hauling my friends around with the highlander, so I dont need to keep it....


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 19, 2012)

dartmouth01 said:


> I'd say Highlander, but thats not just because I actually have a 2005 Highlander for sale right now ($13k OBO!).  I love it, its a great people mover that does amazingly in snow.  I bought it in 2008, and drove it through every snow storm we got that year to get first tracks.  Drove like a dream, the AWD system works great, has plenty of ground clearance, and room to seat 7 (the backseat is a bit tight for two adults, but its manageable).  And being a Toyota, maintenance has been a breeze.  Once I put on General Grabber tires on it at the end of last year, i was unstoppable in the snow.  The only reason I'm selling it now is I got a camper and needed a truck to pull it.  I dont have a family, was just hauling my friends around with the highlander, so I dont need to keep it....



Our toyota - had to replace all run flat tires by 20k mi ($250/each).  Brakes/roters went on rear by 28k.  Power sliding door is broken, at least $1k to fix, don't even open it anymore, but as soon as we can will just switch it to manual so at least it will open.  And the fricking bumper didn't like being used as a snow plow to get into our driveway, finally got that replaced lol...the bungee cord holding it on was starting to rattle haha.  But yeah...I guess besides that it hasn't been bad, just eveyrthing that has failed has never been covered by warranty.


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 19, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> 3rd kid pushed us over limit, could not have a friend in car w/o more seats.  Had a Cherokee before that, but got too tight in backseat, and before you know it, kids are as big as adults and the car feels cramped.



You need an Escalade.   ;-)

I have 3 kids too.  Wifey and I both will not drive a van, period.  That's the reason we still kept the old, reliable Honda Pilot for this specific reason.  I only drive the pilot for trip and snowy weather only.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> 3rd kid pushed us over limit, could not have a friend in car w/o more seats.  Had a Cherokee before that, but got too tight in backseat, and before you know it, kids are as big as adults and the car feels cramped.


One thing I really like about our new Grand Cherokee is that the back  seat's really big enough for 2 adults, which helps now that the kids are  in their teens.  Just came back from a trip to NJ and no complaints  about back seat space.



dartmouth01 said:


> I'd say Highlander, but thats not just because I actually have a 2005 Highlander for sale right now ($13k OBO!).  I love it, its a great people mover that does amazingly in snow.  I bought it in 2008, and drove it through every snow storm we got that year to get first tracks.  Drove like a dream, the AWD system works great, has plenty of ground clearance, and room to seat 7 (the backseat is a bit tight for two adults, but its manageable).  And being a Toyota, maintenance has been a breeze.  Once I put on General Grabber tires on it at the end of last year, i was unstoppable in the snow.  The only reason I'm selling it now is I got a camper and needed a truck to pull it.  I dont have a family, was just hauling my friends around with the highlander, so I dont need to keep it....


We still have our 11YO Highlander...up to over 195K miles and it still runs OK, although it's been using more oil lately, the parking brake is sticking, and it needs a new set of tires. Still usable as a beater car but considering what options we have at this point.



SkiFanE said:


> Our toyota - had to replace all run flat tires by 20k mi ($250/each).  Brakes/roters went on rear by 28k.  Power sliding door is broken, at least $1k to fix, don't even open it anymore, but as soon as we can will just switch it to manual so at least it will open.  And the fricking bumper didn't like being used as a snow plow to get into our driveway, finally got that replaced lol...the bungee cord holding it on was starting to rattle haha.  But yeah...I guess besides that it hasn't been bad, just everything that has failed has never been covered by warranty.


Our Highlander was pretty solid for over 150K miles but had a few more expensive repairs outside of warranty.  Still beat having a car payment.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 19, 2012)

If I had the need for a solid people (with cargo) mover  for ski trips and keep an eye on the budget, my first choice would definitely be a gently used minivan. With good snow tires you don't even need AWD and if it's of recent vintage, it will probably have traction control. There is plenty of used minivans out there. I had very good luck with the Caravans and  a Ford Windstar. I liked the Dodges much better. 

To get the comparable internal volume, you'd probably need to go with a big SUV and that's always a terrible choice: lousy handling, very poor active safety, dreadful milage and let's face, a real insult to the environment. 
Yes, you'll gain some margin of extra mobilty in snow if the SUV is actualy an AWD (not all are), but for the majority of the year, you'll still be stuck with all the serious negatives of a big SUV.

And if you're worried about the "stigma" ( guy driving a minivan), trust me, only spineless weenies would worry about such an artificial construct that was created by car companies to push SUVs.


----------



## marcski (Jan 19, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> And if you're worried about the "stigma" ( guy driving a minivan), trust me, only spineless weenies would worry about such an artificial construct that was created by car companies to push SUVs.



It's not just guys....I think my wife is more worried about the stigma than I am!


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 19, 2012)

marcski said:


> It's not just guys....I think my wife is more worried about the stigma than I am!



+1  My wife too. LOL


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 19, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> And if you're worried about the "stigma" ( guy driving a minivan), trust me, only spineless weenies would worry about such an artificial construct that was created by car companies to push SUVs.



Then call me a spineless weenie because I would never drive a minivan uke:


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 19, 2012)

my 2 cents.  we are on our 2nd Mazda CX-9 which we absolutely love.  Have 2 friends who got rid of their MDX's for the CX-9 after driving it.  zoom zoom


----------



## marcski (Jan 19, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> my 2 cents.  we are on our 2nd Mazda CX-9 which we absolutely love.  Have 2 friends who got rid of their MDX's for the CX-9 after driving it.  zoom zoom



Howie T....you da man!  How have you been?  How's the 'Bush been treating you lately??  I also have a few buddies who have and really like the CX-9.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 19, 2012)

marcski said:


> It's not just guys....I think my wife is more worried about the stigma than I am!



Yup..have to suck it up and get over it.  When the dealer handed me the keys he was saying "what a great day this is" (or something)...I looked at him with a straight face and said "this is the most $ I've ever spent on a car, and it's a minivan, I'd be happy if it was a convertible".

But at the moment it's hubby's commuting car  

Oh..also THE best decoy...never been pulled over for speeding in the van  :wink:


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 20, 2012)

marcski said:


> Howie T....you da man!  How have you been?  How's the 'Bush been treating you lately??  I also have a few buddies who have and really like the CX-9.



All good.  say Hi to the misses.  You going to meet us for some turns at the bush this year?


----------

